# NOW HIRING- Heavy Equipment Operator Pensacola



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Looking for a equipment operator who is experienced in land clearing and earth work.
Applicant must have experience on excavator, bull dozier, wheel loader, motor grader a plus.
This is a full time/ hourly position. Must be drug free,a good work ethic, have dependable transportation,a clean criminal back ground and verifiable references.
Wage depends on experience.
NO benefits.

PM if interested.


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

This position is filled!


----------

